# Bentley's Obedience Training Video



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I made a little video of Bentley's training so far. We've gone to Puppy class and now were in Beginner Level I class at CPT Training here in Atlanta. His teacher said he's too dependent on hand signals so I'm trying to break that habit. 

I use the clicker at home but it's not used at class. 

So far he knows watch, sit, roll over (half way), wait (a few seconds) & stay. 
He learned shake yesterday but I think he gets it confused with laydown so now the poor baby will come up to me when he wants something and sit, lay down and shake paw on his way down. :HistericalSmiley: I feel like I already need to make an update video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSaoIfHkACg

_I'm a daily vlogger on Youtube and I cut this part out of a longer daily vlog so I could share with friends and my parents (who live 900 miles away, they haven't me their Fur Grandson yet)_


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kendall, thank you for sharing! You've done a fabulous job with Bentley!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Great training! My dog does not like treats which complicates training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice work! Keep it up! Where are you training in ATL? We used to live there and started doing competitive obedience there. My Cloud earned his CD at the Atlanta shows.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Ann Mother said:


> Great training! My dog does not like treats which complicates training.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bentley didn't like treats at first, he loved praise and my voice. He always liked loves Wellness Puppy Treats (they are soft and I break them into tiny pieces) or I cut up Natures Balance rolls (Chicken) into tiny pieces or use those. Sometimes I just use his kibble. Soft tiny treats work better in class.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

CloudClan said:


> Nice work! Keep it up! Where are you training in ATL? We used to live there and started doing competitive obedience there. My Cloud earned his CD at the Atlanta shows.


Oh nice! We go to CPT Training. They just opened an additional huge indoor facility in Sandy Springs off of Roswell Rd. 

My goal is to get his Good Canine Citizen Certificate and maybe some agility. He seems to love the obstacles. :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, what a good boy. Charlie does sit and stay. But ignores lay down. I try to make him stand when grooming. I don't know how many times I told him "stand" to no avail. When grooming, it's the only time he will lay down. He probably thinks I cannot get his legs when he does that.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL great video! He's doing wonderful!  I love working one on one with them.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Nice Job! He's really getting it and he's so cute trying so hard.
I just started basic obedience class with Max and he's perfect at home but when we get to class he's so overwhelmed with all the distractions it's like he learned nothing.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh how fun! Good work  I have one that wants to do nothing when a treat is there 'cause she's only after the treat...luckily she's a quick study and likes to be praised! Georgie, however, loves the treat, but if she'd rather be doing something else, the treat doesn't matter! We are STILL working on the "here" command!!! If she's munchin on stuff outside, all bets are off. We do still work on it daily.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Great job Bentley! I have to tell you the hand signals were a great help with our previous dog who went deaf at about 9 years old and she lived to be 14. Keep up the training with him, it's clear he loves it!


----------

